# Mobile Catering Bean to Cup - LPG?



## RunnerB (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi All - I have a restored Bedford CF that I am looking to convert into a mobile Coffee unit - I have been advised that a Bean to cup is the best option to go for, and also to go for LPG .. however .. I have been struggling to find such a machine! Does anyone know of one and a supplier?

Do you agree that this is the best option, or should I go for a bean to cup and run from a generator or a standard machine with LPG?

All advise is very much welcome!

Ian


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would advise you to get a proper coffee machine and learn how to use it.

Being served from a B2C is the coffee equivalent of being served a microwave meal at a bistro.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Ian,

I can sort you out a good deal on a new Fracino dual fuel machine (they are ultra reliable and make great coffee - I use one myself on my mobile espresso bar!)

Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## evan.nolan (Nov 3, 2013)

bean 2 cup NO...

lp kits work only for trad option.. best bet is s/h cma or astoria very cheap conversation option


----------

